# My first Sting-Ray



## videoranger (Nov 1, 2011)

This 65 lime deluxe overdrive is the first Sting-Ray I have actually owned. I purchased this bike from the original owner that bought it in Denver with his paper route money. It's really a nice all original (except for rear tire replaced in 1968). The odd thing about this bike is the fact it was an ebay buy for $450 and no one else bid on this bike (which I was quite happy about). I rode and customized Sting-Rays back in the day, but never really had one of my own. I dismissed Sting-Rays as "kids bikes" for many years as a collector, and never got the bug to find one until recently. I sure blew it years ago when I passed over them; now I love these little guys. I have bikes from 1901, 1930's, 1940's, 1950's, 1970's, 1980's and a couple of late model Schwinn select series cruisers with seven speed hubs. Nine of my bikes came from original owners and have some good stories from their earlier days. Anyway, I thought you all might enjoy some pics. Jim


----------



## jpromo (Nov 1, 2011)

Ha, how cool--whitewalls on a 'ray! I love it.


----------



## robertc (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a balloon tire bike type of guy but I'll have to admit, that is one great looking bike. I may would have to think twice about that one. Congrats.


----------



## videoranger (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks guys. It's interesting to note that Sting-Rays were actually more like small adult bikes than like little kids bikes. They are built just like their bigger balloon brothers and are really heavy duty. This bike rides very smooth and the overdrive hub is especially nice. I didn't realize how these bikes are still fun riders for us big boys. I can remember putting a huge stretch fork on my brothers bike and riding a wheelie for an hour with a whamo wheelie bar on a blacktop church parking lot. Ghost rides and stunts were also standard fare for us. It's amazing to find one so clean and nice.


----------



## GenuineRides (Nov 12, 2011)

*nice lime!*

Incredible bike, limeys are the best!
GenuineRides


----------



## WiscoMike (Nov 25, 2011)

Very nice Sting-ray, is that a shorty?  Grabbing that off ebay for 450.00 was a great deal, congrats, it's a beauty!!!


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 2, 2011)

*Lime*

................... JIM YOU GOT A SWEET DEAL ON YOUR LIME ................


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh man, that's amazing for $450. Must be a sign of the times.  Five years ago I'm pretty sure that would have gone for $700 plus, maybe even a grand.  If I would have seen it on eBay I would have bought it quick and then sold off some of my other bikes to swing it.

The other neat thing about your bike (other than the fact that's it's just freakin' awesome) is that the frame is the taller version (not a shortie) introduced in April '65 (give or take a month) which makes your combination of frame size and color a sub-one-year combination.

I also have a later '65 Lime, so I've thought about all this before.  Mine is somewhat worn, so I took some liberties with it and tossed on a later 3 speed coaster hub with a thumb trigger.  Also added a stupid-tall sissy bar.  Great color, the Limes.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## videoranger (Dec 4, 2011)

I was totally surprised when the auction didn't get another bid at the last seconds. This bike was listed before at a higher price with no bids. The condition of this bike must be one of the best examples still around. The flamboyant lime paint is my favorite color on a Sting-Ray and this was truly a lucky find as I only started looking for an affordable Ray about a month or two before coming across this one. I also posted a pic of my 49 straight bar "street rod" to show Geoff where a really nice set of 26" balloon nexus seven wheels he sold me ended up. I love those wheels and still thank Geoff every time I ride the 49.


----------



## REC (Dec 28, 2011)

I watched that bike go through, and was FLOORED at the end when no one went higher. It's a beauty.

I bought one that is a little less beautimus, but is an earlier one (a '64) with the short frame. I like it!

Here's my slice of Lime:




REC


----------



## videoranger (Dec 28, 2011)

You can imagine my delight at the end of that auction. Sometimes a person can just get lucky when the whole ebay world seems to be asleep. I've been lucky like that more than once. I like the looks of the shorty rays also as the top bar curves so gracefully into the curve of the rear stays. I am also very fond of the violet, coppertone, and sky blue colors on the Sting-Rays. Stick shifts are cool too. I think every collector could use at least one in their herd.


----------



## Schwinn Addiction 96 (Dec 29, 2011)

*LA Green Eyes_64 Sting-Ray*

my baby is a 1964 Schwinn Sting-ray!all original schwinn parts.started off with just the frame for $30 and got parts from a 64 girls bikei found at the pomona swapmeet.but went the lowrider routewhen i found a pair of scwhinn krate springers with "S"bolts, which were already bent!i kept most of it original.original parts(seat,rims,even schwinn bearings and innertubes)$500 in chrome.im thinking of going O.G. and putting it all back to stock.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Dec 30, 2011)

That is an awesome color! While $450 is way out of my price range I scored my 1968 for $30 Locally, I doubt I will ever score this well again.


----------

